# Inconsistency fibafuse rolls



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Can't let fibafuse know because they took me off the facebook page. Looks lIke we will never get creaseless fibafuse. And they don't care what they send out to us. Some have bad creases with little fibers and some rolls are perfect. Some rolls are also thicker cut and are to wide for tape tools. Do they care

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OKD6N_ZdYTE


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Can it be sanded if you held it on a pc


----------



## FibaFuse (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello - we appreciate and welcome all constructive critisizm when it comes to our products. Thank you for letting us know that you are experiencing this issue with the roll width as it's definitely something we can address. Creaseless FibaFuse is something we have been researching and will continue to look into, however as a manufacturer, we do not sell direct to consumers and require sufficient demand at the distribution/retail level for new products. Feel free to email our product manager directly if you have additional concerns or comments. 

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Out of 10 rolls that I had in my truck only two would rub a little and might be hard to pull with a full banjo the rest were good. I have know idea what PPM 
Would have to have that one roll I got that was in my video. I do a lot of post with fibafuse and getting people to use fibafuse and can not believe they would boot me off there page. I do know creaseless ff would be great for butts and seams but whatever. I don't want to but really thinking about using paper on all big jobs until I can get creaseless ff and only using ff on small jobs.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Don't think I could sand that much..and I thought my banjo was bad. If I knew it was the tape I would have throne this Roll out


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

After I got to think about this issue I am wondering is this why my homex banjo got worn out and why I was always epoxy it together. Having tape like in my photo would cut a Groove easily in the plastic banjo


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Homax Banjo cuts from fibafuse


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

My Homax is going great. Never had to glue any of it. Used heaps of fuse through it. I haven't noticed any wider stuff yet.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Your lucky bro. I have had my homex in the auto body shop for staples and the best epoxy you can get. Filled in the grooves with epoxy. Maybe if I refuse I get it's from a different plant.
The thing is everybody knows me,knows I love I refuse. I am going to make a cage and make sure the ones I pick will run in my new banjo.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Have use my homax banjo so much that my lashes don't stay latched anymore.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I meant to say maybe I'm getting my fibafuse from a different plant. I do believe its made it to different places now


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Really? Are your undies full of holes too lol. Sorry man just having a laugh. Homax is cheap. Just biff it and get another. I would be pissed if I got a load of fuse that wouldn't fit. Thanks for bringing it up I hope they sort it.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I got a new Delco way better then the homex


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> I got a new Delco way better then the homex


Is that the aluminum Delco? I've been thinking about that one.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes...and it awsome


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

FibaFuse said:


> Hello - we appreciate and welcome all constructive critisizm when it comes to our products. Thank you for letting us know that you are experiencing this issue with the roll width as it's definitely something we can address. Creaseless FibaFuse is something we have been researching and will continue to look into, however as a manufacturer, we do not sell direct to consumers and require sufficient demand at the distribution/retail level for new products. Feel free to email our product manager directly if you have additional concerns or comments.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!


Ok u only sell ur products to distributors/Retail places?
But who is it that actually uses it/buys it?
Sure as chit its not them but us guys that do this for a living!:whistling2: (Most distributors have no clue about our job) 
Hope this helps to clear it up that its us the people who will be using it!:thumbsup:
And that's creaseless fiba fuse I'm speaking about.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

When I go in the thsee stores I grab all of them and was told in the big store I was told by my rep I buy 90% of fibafuse here and where I get my 36" rolls I am the only one that gets it.
But what do we know


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I was told they will keep the crease for the hand tapers. The do it yourself people need the crease for the corners. I say


Fibafuse should not be used by hand...fibers float in the air and will get in your eyes and lungs. No one is going to where eye protection and a mask two hand tape. When using a banjo or bazooka the mud holds the fibers from floating in the air. Just try and taping a job and chew some gum you will feel the fibers as you chew. Therefore fibafuse should only be used by professionals not DIYs


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Go ahead and keep the crease but like I said a year or do ago.
Make a creaseless roll as well and tint the roll.
The funny thing is most people that purchase fibafuse don't use it in the corners because you don't have the right tools. We do


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I did a job not too long ago that the homeowner purchase some fiberfuse and tape his bathroom. Yelp he called me got my name from the store because the rep said he's the one that purchases it. I went to the job and his inside corners it was a disaster they were all ripped and everything else you can think of. The only good thing was he used a lightweight mud so I can remove most of it. I found his roll of fibafuse in the trash.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I dont really go it for corners, Ive done it several times, But, i just feel its not tough enough for that.

I also wallpaper, So i run razors down corners to trim it, I realize most places are painted but you paper tape a corner and then run a razor down it, Is quite tough, Do that with a fused corner and its very easy to cut, Worse when you hit a bare bit with little mud behind.

Feature walls get done here in wallpaper, My own bedroom has one, I changed it about 6 months back and yep, Hit a spot of fuse and it just tore very easy and opened up. 

Its just a point, prob little revelance really, Fuse does corner quite well and sand nice but i do wonder just how much fibres remain in the centre, Those rolls with less fibres in the crease, Theres not a lot there sometimes.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I would bet creaseless rolls would sell more than rolls with a crease


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

So..I found this on a link off of fibafuse and they have known about it. Looking in to see how old the photo is. On Instagram it was a lot of things said about this


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

After more views more finishers are posting bad rolls from fibafuse. This one only had two rolls and yep...there were not consistent. Pretty sure they know they have this issue but they left it out there. And I'm pretty sure that's why my banjo there's no good anymore and had to spend more money to buy another one.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I was told this pic is from last spring.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

That sucks if they have known all this time and still putting it out there for us. Also seems like instagram is blowing forums away now.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

It should not be our job to figure out. I'm pretty sure they have known for a while. But it just me doing an investigation I'm pretty sure they're upset with me but I don't care I am trying to give my customers the best they can get and it's not a crease in the FF. After getting on Instagram and see all kinds of issues it just does not make sense. We have pushed creaseless FF for a long time and I have found companies and that have been testing for them besides us and there's no issues but they insist not to help us.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like a good chance for another company then 

Try our new improved Super Sieve tape, No crease for greater strength, Binds rock solid with the compound for super strong joins. :whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Sounds like a good chance for another company then
> 
> Try our new improved Super Sieve tape, No crease for greater strength, Binds rock solid with the compound for super strong joins. :whistling2:


Fit stuff is that Caz?:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Fit stuff is that Caz?:blink:


I just made it up, Pretended to be another type of fuse, If fibafuse is going to the dogs then HELLO, Other companys, Are you listening.

The board makers here in nz wont endorse fuse, Prob becouse they cant brand it as theres and the company behind fuse is there compition.
Just wondering how global that attitude is, Could be an opening for another company.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I got the name picked. Fibrebond


----------



## FibaFuse (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi there - we actually received this photo from a FibaFuse user back in June and immediately addressed the issue. We have since made quality improvements and standardizations to our converting process that corrected the issue. Unfortunately there may have been old material out in the market prior to the change. If you received a roll that is not up to quality, please email our product manager directly and we will be happy to replace the roll.

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

At least I know now why I had to buy a new banjo. It was fibafuse fat rolls cutting lines through my homax banjo. Well I guess my banjo won't let me use wide rolls.
I would like to say thanks for taking care of the issue and it would have let you known a different way if it wasn't booted off your page. You can ask Myron Ferguson that I am one of your biggest supporters and shown many ways to use FF and change them from using paper. I do hope someday that's someone makes a creaseless fiber tape. Either you or another company reads this post and does it before you.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> At least I know now why I had to buy a new banjo. It was fibafuse fat rolls cutting lines through my homax banjo. Well I guess my banjo won't let me use wide rolls.
> I would like to say thanks for taking care of the issue and it would have let you known a different way if it wasn't booted off your page. You can ask Myron Ferguson that I am one of your biggest supporters and shown many ways to use FF and change them from using paper. I do hope someday that's someone makes a creaseless fiber tape. Either you or another company reads this post and does it before you.


We need creasless fuse!:thumbsup:
Chit it must be easier to make!:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

All the testing for auto tools to run without a crease in fiberfuse passes. But let's save the the crease for the DIY and homeowners so they can patch a corner. I was told the only reason why they keep the crease as for the dry tape users.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

If I was a diy guy for internals I'd be using paper, paper is way easier for a newbie to do by hand ......it creases better, it's more durable so not cutting into the corners and won't tear so easily. Plus fibre fuse cuts the **** out of ya hands. And gives you splinters if your not using them in auto tools 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Aussiecontractor said:


> If I was a diy guy for internals I'd be using paper, paper is way easier for a newbie to do by hand ......it creases better, it's more durable so not cutting into the corners and won't tear so easily. Plus fibre fuse cuts the **** out of ya hands. And gives you splinters if your not using them in auto tools
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hope they r taking this on board!:thumbsup:


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Guess this is a dum ? But paper works good what is so good about using FIBA if it rips si eazy


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

There's so many good things about fiberfuse. 99% of the time when I'm working with fiberfuse people say that's amazing. For example today I did one room with fiberfuse in the drywall had inch and a half in gaps. By the time I tape the room which is about 30 minutes I got the second coat my butts and seems in the corners where the gaps were have no sagging and tomorrow it will be dry


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

is amazing for butts  less prefill needed


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It dries quicker. No delayed shrinkage. It runs through the bazooka like a dream. It goes on nice and flat for patches. How's that to get you started?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wont blow out on sand day as it can be sanded, Yeah dont use it papers better :whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Just got a call yesterday from someone that lives in a territory I'm just a very very nice place. They asked if I can look at their house because of drywall cracks and looks like paper falling off. Also said something about outside corner bead with cracks. I offer my customers the best. And it's not paper and steel corners it would be trim-tex and fibafuse. Jobs like this when are we moving paper I used 36 inch rolls I cut the roll shorter than 2 inches so it fits in the groove where the paper was. The best thing about it is that it's creaseless


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> Just got a call yesterday from someone that lives in a territory I'm just a very very nice place. They asked if I can look at their house because of drywall cracks and looks like paper falling off. Also said something about outside corner bead with cracks. I offer my customers the best. And it's not paper and steel corners it would be trim-tex and fibafuse. Jobs like this when are we moving paper I used 36 inch rolls I cut the roll shorter than 2 inches so it fits in the groove where the paper was. The best thing about it is that it's creaseless


Iceman they r still not listening to us!
Looks like I will just be sticking to good old paper!:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Lol...the funny thing is they know we are right


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> There's so many good things about fiberfuse. 99% of the time when I'm working with fiberfuse people say that's amazing. For example today I did one room with fiberfuse in the drywall had inch and a half in gaps. By the time I tape the room which is about 30 minutes I got the second coat my butts and seems in the corners where the gaps were have no sagging and tomorrow it will be dry


I never coat the joints in the same day with fuse on yet, is it okay to put the 1st coat on right after the tape is put? even while its still wet ? 

if that works then this is a plus i didnt know about! 

Thanks Boss.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Ya but don't change your compound. I only do this with ap


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

doesnt the fiber hurt your throat ? today i was a little annoyed from it, felt it in my mouth !! i dunno if it is collecting in our lungs !!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Are you running your tape dry ice. In my banjo I made it cover that locks the fibers from escaping. Try to contain the fibers from floating


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't know why spell check what ad dry ice what I just said Dry


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

This is another reason why fiber fuse should not be selling to anybody. I believe this tape is made for professionals only. And professionals don't need a crease


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Anyone ever try the Kurt tape ...on the left ofor the photo..


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> I don't know why spell check what ad dry ice what I just said Dry


HHHhhh edit it ...


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> Are you running your tape dry ice. In my banjo I made it cover that locks the fibers from escaping. Try to contain the fibers from floating


I am running the fuse using my Homax Banjo ! 

i have to think of something .. i dont want to carry the fiber home and effect the kids !


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

icerock drywall said:


> Anyone ever try the Kurt tape ...on the left ofor the photo..


not sure, but knauf is one of the big brands selling here.

Edit: no, never used it, but think I will give them a call, to see what it is..  love free samples, and have some good contacts to the firm


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/1095338333897442?view=permalink&id=1096446457119963


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

my rolls are good, almost no crease


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

pytlik86 said:


> my rolls are good, almost no crease


Looks good! Maybe they are listening to us?! :yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I hAve heard they are doing changes..hoperhaps they keep it up. I never did go back to paper


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> I hAve heard they are doing changes..hoperhaps they keep it up. I never did go back to paper


Yeah, I wondered if you really went back to paper. :whistling2: Now that I've used Fibafuse, I don't even like using paper any more.
Saint Gobain has said they are working on a creaseless 2" roll. They are sending me some sample rolls. Here's hoping it's actually true! :yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

It's already been tested and past all test.yes they aleast have creasless rolls made and hope the put a light tint to them like I asked for two years ago.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I started a group called fiberfuse users on instant messenger please join the group the tricks of the trade


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

icerock drywall said:


> It's already been tested and past all test.yes they aleast have creasless rolls made and hope the put a light tint to them like I asked for two years ago.


you did bust yourself with a picture, showing that u still used FF 

Why tinted, I think the colour is good.. ?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Just a light color so you know the difference between creaseless and one with a crease


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> This is another reason why fiber fuse should not be selling to anybody. I believe this tape is made for professionals only. And professionals don't need a crease


Since I'm a professional Fibafuse installer, I can tell the difference between Fibafuse with a crease and without! :whistling2::jester::thumbup:
Just giving you some grief Ice.
The tint would be nice, but not a deal breaker. :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Lol..sometimes when I am 2nd coating I miss a spot because ff look so nice and flat.The tint might help. Thanks for the slam I need that sometimes


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

icerock drywall said:


> Just a light color so you know the difference between creaseless and one with a crease



Ohh, hope they just make one kind of rolls.. 

But I use paper in corners, but that because we have something like FF, just reallly big, that house painters glue to walls, and cut in edges, then paint..

Maybe I could take a picture of these big rolls, think u might like them ice  1meter x 50 meter, so cheaper.. the material almost look the same


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Cool...I want to know more. Send me a roll


----------

